# What's a good way to become more well known here?



## BloodRedFox (Feb 27, 2007)

I've already posted some stuff on my page, have 2 watches, and I've made some comments to others stuff, but have yet to recieve any comments of my own (not even from those watching me).

*sighs* I've gotten more comments from my school than from here, which is surprising considering the fact that this is the internet and my school is just one place.

Anyway, how can I become more well known so I can get my work recognized by more users here?


----------



## JohnTheRonso (Feb 27, 2007)

draw yiff, sad but true...


----------



## Damaratus (Feb 27, 2007)

I can offer up a few opinions.   Definitely watch more than three people.  Keep looking around, commenting and watching;  that gets people to at least view your main page, and many times you'll also receive a watch in return.  Additionally, the majority of your uploads are written works, as someone who has posted only written works to the site I can tell you that it's not as easy to get comments on such things.  It's almost easier to start chatting it up with another writer and ask if they would be willing to critique or comment on things.

This is not to say that people do not read works on FA, or that you cannot become popular on the site as a writer, it's just that written works receive less exposure (in my opinion) since the site is visually driven.

The last piece of advice is patience.  You've been here for just about two weeks now, which in terms of building up popularity on the site is pretty short.  When I first started here I didn't receive much in terms of feedback either, but that changed over time and now I certainly get more than when I started.

There's still plenty of time for responses to what you have posted as well as increasing your exposure on the site.  A little applied patience, and connecting with more members can work wonders when it comes to getting feedback.


----------



## DavidN (Feb 27, 2007)

Post awesome stuff. (JohnTheRonso's advice does ring true, but it's possible to get around it )

And yes, it takes ages to get noticed. In my experience, if you make decent comments on other people's work they'll be more likely to look at yours in return.


----------



## TheSkunkCat (Feb 27, 2007)

Pick a fight with some really famous popular person in furry. One of those people they'll pay four figures for a commission for. 

But do so whilst staying sufficiently within the rules so that even if you DO get kicked off, you'll be allowed to return to the site later.

In the controversy and seas of furry drama, you will become infamous, but certainly well known. Prepare to get some mindless fandrones to dump crap over you, but keep in mind its fase 1. We are getting the furries attention here. Not befriending them yet.


THEN post awesome stuff once everyone is watching. And by awesome stuff, I really mean graphic furry sex-pictures. Its a codeword.

After you do that. (And post some journals on how its really not your fault, but you are very very very sorry anyway.) Everyone will both forgive you and find you awesome and half of them will say that maybe the controversy was the fault of the dude you started picking a fight with!

If your lucky maybe said dude will even somehow be convinced it WAS his fault, and to make it up to you, (since you are now popular) he'll draw you a free picture. And then you have a status-endowing picture of some dude that other people would apperently pay something with three zeroes for!


You'll roxxors everybody's soxxors!

However there might be one hitch in this plan if you don't have a supply of graphic sex pictures. Because then after fase 1 everyone will just hate you. But you don't have any sexxors to make them forget/take your side.


So actually... change fase 1 to; Get alot of graphic furry sex pictures.


Actually though if you have those, you could just post those and you can forget about the other fases.

But it'll be less epic.


----------



## nobuyuki (Feb 28, 2007)

jesus, I was about to make a post like theskunkcat's, but he pretty much owned me with the absolutely ironic truth!! I'm speechless!!

follow this man's advice and you will become e-popular young grasshopper


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 28, 2007)

Hahah I think TheSkunkCat is right on there XD


----------



## goat (Feb 28, 2007)

who the hell would pay 4 figures for a furry pic


----------



## ZhivagoD (Feb 28, 2007)

goat said:
			
		

> who the hell would pay 4 figures for a furry pic



Somebody, apparently. Zaush's commission auction's winning bid was just over $2,000.


----------



## Mega Wolf (Mar 1, 2007)

Hell, I donno, if I knew that I'd be more popular on FA myself. :b


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 1, 2007)

JohnTheRonso said:
			
		

> draw yiff, sad but true...





			
				TheSkunkCat said:
			
		

> _Insert the post here_



Also:

Major arse-kissing.
Niche/Fetish specialization  
Drama whore
Fanboi/grrl Leader


----------



## dave hyena (Mar 1, 2007)

ZhivagoD said:
			
		

> Somebody, apparently. Zaush's commission auction's winning bid was just over $2,000.



I think you could get an etching in poor condition by Rembrandt for that. fo' real.


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 1, 2007)

As others may have said, and I'll restate or say...

Being an active member of a given community is a good way to start, but don't rely on simply ONE community. Be active, talk, discuss with others. Post links to your site and just make yourself visible. People will find their way to you eventually, but it doesn't happen overnight.

Just remember that quiet voice never gets heard, so just network, meet and greet people, post to FA, fchan (rox!), Yiffstar and other furry galleries. The more exposure you get, the more people will start to notice. And that's how it begins.


----------



## goat (Mar 1, 2007)

2000$????? zaush?????????????????????????


jesus h tapdancing christ on a stick


wow.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 1, 2007)

Considering what people pay for entertainment items these days, not a big deal, wants over needs if they can afford it I suppose.

A good way of getting noticed. Starting drama! XD


----------



## arta (Mar 2, 2007)

I agree with Preyfar, I think networking would probably work better than drawing smutty artworks.Â Â Drawing yiff arts wonâ€™t help sometime if you canâ€™t get the â€œpublicityâ€.Â Â You can post 200 yiff arts here but if people donâ€™t know about your existence, that wonâ€™t help either.Â Â Of course, I could be wrong because Iâ€™ve never been a popular artist either (Itâ€™s been 2 hours and my pageviews is still stuck at 3699 ).Â Â But Iâ€™ve learnt to get used to it because I really have tight schedule everyday and I canâ€™t let this issue hold me back.Â Â Well, itâ€™d be nice to be popular because if there were an art competition thatâ€™s based on popularity, my chance of winning would be greater .Â Â Anyway, sorry for bragging a bit but just be patient and be active in the forum or any social events, like conventions.Â Â That should help a bit.


----------



## wut (Mar 2, 2007)

Draw well, but be a complete asshole to everyone but a small "elite" group. That seems to work pretty well.


----------



## DarkMeW (Mar 2, 2007)

you could try putting out. it worked for some girls i knew in college.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 2, 2007)

DarkMeW said:
			
		

> you could try putting out. it worked for some girls i knew in college.



Sadly it does, I noticed an image thread where males had pictures of those camwhores that trades cyber and nudie pics of themselves for hits and popularity. I kinda LOL now when they're on DA's front page. I think of Clerks quotes in fact XD


----------



## wut (Mar 2, 2007)

Make a retarded forced meme by promising people free icons for promoting you in some way. That'd probably work.


----------



## nobuyuki (Mar 2, 2007)

wut said:
			
		

> Make a retarded forced meme by promising people free icons for promoting you in some way. That'd probably work.



it worked for house m.d.


----------



## goat (Mar 3, 2007)

wut has a grasp on it exactly


----------



## Xan_vega (Mar 3, 2007)

BloodRedFox said:
			
		

> Anyway, how can I become more well known so I can get my work recognized by more users here?



To be blunt and honest, since you are still too young to be posting yiff, the only suggestion I have is to keep drawing, keep practicing, and make friends with other artists and visitors of the site. Those are the truly best ways to get more popular. I am not a great artist or writer but a few people do comment on my stuff if they see it because they know me. Just keep your chin up and keep up the hard work.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 3, 2007)

LOL I'd REALLY like to see that damn request filled. Someone is gonna get pissed about not getting their free icon. Watch that drama fest come up.


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Mar 4, 2007)

Ten ways to gain popularity and pageviews!

10. Trace a popular artist, the ensuing hoardes of fans will bring you pageviews!
9. Take a popular artist's character (see above).
8. Sleep with everyone, sex is GREAT for boosting knowledge of your existance! Oh, wait, I should have used yiff...
7. Talk only if you can use "murr," "scritch," "growl," or "purr" in a sentence. And seriously mean it.
6. Be a member of every art archive and amass as many posts as possible in every forum you can think of.
5. Drama! Get involved with someone, then break if off in the most messed up way you can think of. For instance, sleep with your dog and claim to love them more.
4. Watch EVERYONE.
3. Go to every FurCon you possibly can, at the cost of drawing loans to go.
2. Cuddle everyone indiscriminately! Share the love.

Aaand...

1. Actually practice and draw something worthwhile without having any other gimmicks to draw in the masses...

Naaah...


----------



## BloodRedFox (Mar 11, 2007)

Please, someone talk to me seriously! I'm tired of all of the joking! Gah, why can't anyone here take me seriously?


----------



## DarkMeW (Mar 12, 2007)

I was half serious with my post. You can try and be popular with the calabur of your skill and genuine interaction with people on FA... or you can just whore yourself out to every one hoping that your smutty goings on will garner you some sense of genuine popularity.


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 12, 2007)

BloodRedFox said:
			
		

> Please, someone talk to me seriously! I'm tired of all of the joking! Gah, why can't anyone here take me seriously?


Because even if you're the best artist/composer/author ever, no-one will know who you are unless you pimp your name around.
Think advertisements. If you throw your name in a high traffic area (Already popluar artists, drama, watch/comment whoring) you'll get seen.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 12, 2007)

Seriously, Blood. Just keep drawing. Find other aspiring artists and comment on some of their works, watch them, and before you know it, you have a mutual friendship going there. Comment on friends of that artist or browse around.

Basically, watch/comment. I wouldn't take this approach with artists whose pageviews are over 8million though, cus they usually have such an orgy of fans to get through, just saying 'clear inbox'.

You'll make friends where you can all comment on and critique works, and by that time, you'll probably be happy just having a group of people to enjoy and share art with.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 12, 2007)

I think you should be asking yourself WHY do you want to be more well known. Then you'll get the answers on how.


----------



## BloodRedFox (Mar 13, 2007)

Sorry for the earlier comment. I was very frustrated at the time and seeing all of the "dumb" comments just got me even more frustrated.

*sighs* Why do I even bother to try to be serious on an internet forum?

Anyway, I'll just follow some of the above advice, but I don't always have the time to just browse others stuff since I'm typically either busy with my own stuff or I just don't have the time.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 13, 2007)

You asked a question that deserved common sense, then you got upset when people were facetious?

Walk onto an art forum and ask "how do I get better at art" Let's see where that goes.


----------



## BloodRedFox (Mar 13, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> You asked a question that deserved common sense, then you got upset when people were facetious?
> 
> Walk onto an art forum and ask "how do I get better at art" Let's see where that goes.



I posted that about a few days ago and at the time I was really frustrated with something else, so I just took out my anger on an internet forum.

Anyway, lets just stop this thread now, I don't know why I even bothered to make this and expect serious answers.


----------



## Option7 (Mar 13, 2007)

You got serious answers. They were just embedded in sarcasm.


----------



## TeeGee (Mar 13, 2007)

Yep. I'm not being sarcastic here: Draw high quality smut, post all of it at first but gradually start teasing your watchers. Move most of your stuff to a paysite and continue to tease with freebies.


----------



## DarkMeW (Mar 14, 2007)

BloodRedFox said:
			
		

> Arshes Nei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Perhaps you should get a teddy bear or some other stuffed animal to ask these questions to. Since you don't like it when others suggest something from a question that only takes a small degree sense to answer. I could perhaps even ask my niece to bring it up next time she has a tea party with Mr. Buttons and Miss. Fluffy Head. Of course it would have to be translated from Crayon scribbles, since she has yet to develop her verbal skills.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## DarkMeW (Mar 15, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

>



That's just plain creey looking. :shock:


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 15, 2007)

DarkMeW said:
			
		

> Arshes Nei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I at least thought the bird thing was cute. 

bah.. you're right. Creepy... I wonder what the 'H' on the dude's head is for?... Hot pockets, maybe?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 15, 2007)

Sigh, no Red Dwarf fans anymore ;.;


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 15, 2007)

lol. Sorry.. beyond me. Red Dwarf... couldn't tell you if it was one of those odd net culture uproars, or a TV show. xD

*wikipedias*

edit-bah.. wiki does not know of this 'Red Dwarf' which you speak of...


----------



## Hanazawa (Mar 15, 2007)

um, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Dwarf


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 15, 2007)

oh... I see. Haha, thanks, Hana.

I guess I missed this note at the top of the 'official' red dwarf entry...


----------



## themocaw (Mar 15, 2007)

Well, even if the original poster is gone, I may as well give my suggestion.

There are two ways to become more popular on an art forum.  One is the "whore" way: comment on everything, fave everything, watch everybody, start drama, draw badly-done pr0n, start lame journal memes.  

The other way is to get good at what you do.  Practice and refine your art.  Occasionally browse the archives or new entries, fave and comment on art that you really do enjoy.  Eventually, someone will come by and look at your gallery and think, "Hey, wow, this is good," and fave and watch you. One of their watchers will see, "Hmmm, so-and-so likes this person, I wonder what they're like," check out your site, and bam, another watcher.  Occasionally, if you see a contest that interests you, you can enter and if you win, you've got some more exposure.  Eventually, you'll be a moderately to very popular person, or at least have a good circle of friends that slowly but steadily expands.

Both take about the same effort, but one allows you to keep your dignity, the other gets you an entry on Encyclopedia Dramatica.  One guess as to which is which, no points for second place.


----------



## BloodRedFox (Mar 15, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> Well, even if the original poster is gone, I may as well give my suggestion.
> 
> There are two ways to become more popular on an art forum.Â Â One is the "whore" way: comment on everything, fave everything, watch everybody, start drama, draw badly-done pr0n, start lame journal memes.Â Â
> 
> ...



First off, I'm still here (I just go away from time to time, duh), also, the second choise is obviously the best. That's what I've been trying to do but I just haven't found the time lately. When I do find the time, I'll do just that.

Also, as for the person who mentioned Red Dwarf, I've seen that show before. I live in America but there is a station in my area that airs British comedy shows and Red Dwarf is actually pretty *blank* funny.


----------

